# ****'s kitchen- gordon ramsey's new show



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

did anyone else catch the show last night? what are your thoughts? did gordon expect a little too much out of people who had never stepped inside a professional kitchen before? did he really expect to open and serve food on the first night? just curious as to what other people thought.
kat


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ahh I was waiting for this! Watching the commercials I thought, "I'm not going to watch this!" It sounds ridiculous. As I watched I thought this is even more ridiculous. The "contestants" were for the most part untrained and had no business in a pro kitchen. Let alone that the winner is supposed to get his/her own restaurant! I cannot see any of the people in the show running a restaurant without it going down the tubes within 6 months. Gordon's claim that he can make anyone a "Master Chef" in whatever time frame he gave sounded more like sensationalism for the sake of the show.
That being said my first impressions were that I started to actually get into it and enjoy it. I have worked with many Gordon Ramseys, and a couple that equaled or surpassed him in a%$holeness. But when I saw some of the smirks and comments to him when he was lambasting their creations I was rooting for him to put these idiots in their places! I was able to appreciate where he was coming from, regardless of the fact that some was for show. It actually made me want to be there inside that kitchen. I've been there, I've done that, and I've learned so that to me it looked like a fun challenge.
Now I still see it as a joke. Obviously the diners were not the general public. No chef of his caliber would actually unleash something like that on an unsuspecting public. They must have known the premise of the show and would understand that anything could happen, so no shocks there. Still I recognized so many of those personalities it was almost like I was there again. So as it turns out, I'm actually enjoying it knowing what I know!
The interesting part though is that the show is actually a reality show started in England. So it isn't really how they purported it to be in so far as it being his latest venture in the US. Kind of like the Iron Chef and Chairman Kaga actually creating his arena for his own culinary use, and the American version where Chairman Kaga is this "maroons" Uncle!
Here's a link to the English version http://www.adayinhell.com


----------



## culinarygeek (Feb 16, 2002)

I thought the show would be even better if you got 12 "Chefs" from all areas of the country and let THEM compete for the restaurant. There were a few chefs on the show, but get a bunch of wet-behind-the-ears culinary school grads and throw them to the wolves. 

It would have been just like my first 2 years after graduating (including the dish in the chest)!


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

I loved it but was very confused as to why they would have few competent professionals, and many inexperienced cooks. I agree to have your own restaurant, you have to know more than how to cook, and his claim in making anyone into a Master Chef I think is far fetched and extremely unrealistic. I commented to my husband that the Master Chef title comes after rigorous testing and $5,000 last time I heard about it. You cannot turn a newbie into a master chef in a short span of time.
I don’t think he expected too much, because we all know that even when you bring a new person into your kitchen…you expect them to learn real **** quick. If they don’t you correct them until they get it, until it’s obvious they won’t then you let them go.
The thing for me that separates real life from reality TV is that you wouldn’t expect a newbie to run lead on the line or be responsible for high skill menu production….but hey this is TV after all.
Also I watched my fantasies unfold when he told the blonds to **** off and for the maitre’ d to escort them back to plastic surgery. How many times have you wanted to abuse a customer verbally? In this case they didn’t deserve it…but so many sometimes do.
Also our mouths fell open when people had waited in excess of 2 hours for dinner and were told very abruptly that it is time to go!
And that poor mother…OMG my husband and I were taking bets on how long it would take her to have a full blown panic attack…we thought she was going to fall out in line when critiquing the plates…LOL
What a hoot for reality TV….can’t wait until next week…
And BTW what the heck kind of name is Dewberry anyway?????


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

I've professed my distaste here before for "reality" cooking shows. They're phony, staged productions designed to make money, not promote the culinary arts. They cheapen our respectful profession.

And speaking of demarcating the profession, Gordon Ramsey certainly gets some egg on all of our faces.

He is an arrogant, abusive chataracter disorder who treats people unprofessionally. He is allowed to get away with it because of his culinary talent. But in my mind, a true professional would also embody maturity, emotional stability, interpersonal skills, and be able to motivate, guide, and direct others without acting like an angry 16 year old in a boy's locker room. 

Chefs are not uncooth thugs or miscreants bringing the street into the kitchen. We are respectable professionals who bring a wide array of talents to the food world.

I'm sorry guys but I think charcters like Ramsey give us a bad name.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

A good point, but the fact is that Ramsey only shows "more" people what many chefs really are like.
So now we have on Reality TV two ends of the spectrum. On one end is the abusive Gordon Ramsey, on the other end is the ineffectual Rocco DiSpirito.
What we need is a Reality show, that shows reality! With real competant people! Problem is.....................boring! Unfortunately. But it would be nice!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I just finished watching 2 hours of ****'s Kitchen. They reran last week before showing the new show. I hate to admit it, but I am hooked!!!! I love it. Yes, I know there is a lot of staged stuff going on. This is "reality" for TV, whice means they stack the deck against the contestants, but I found myself getting sucked into it. And yes, Ramsey is an arrogant, abusive chef. It may not be the PC thing nowaday, but there are still a lot of chefs like him in this industry. I know that many of us have worked under a "Ramsey" once or twice in our time. For me, personally, I got the most out of studying under chefs like Ramsey. There is something to be said to having a chef stand over you, screaming at, pushing you to your utmost limit. At least it worked for me. And the feeling I got when that chef would compliment me, it sent me to cloud nine.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I really liked how the customers who were waiting for 2 and 1/2 hours for their food ordered a pizza that was funny.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

shutting off the AC wouldn't have bothered me - i've never had that luxury in any kitchen i've ever worked in. only exhaust fans. and sometimes really crappy ones. nothing like walking into the kitchen on a nice hot, humid summer's day...... no wonder i was so thin then!
as to the show i've got to admit i'm hooked too, if only for the pleasure of watching ramsey tell off the customers.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Wish I had the guts to tell off a few of my customers from time to time!!! But then again, Im not an internationally know celeb. chef.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm curious about something. Remember the part where Ramsey demos cleaning the squid bodies and prepping them to be stuffed? And the team that cleaned the most squid without making holes "won" a dinner cooked by and eaten with Ramsey while the other team spent the rest of the night cleaning squid? David and I both thought that the winners would get socked with the fact that the "losers" had just been given a chance to practice a skill they'd need later. We figured the next night at the restaurant would be a squid prix fixe menu and the Red team that had won would get slammed.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Gordon's a jerk. I know a few chefs like that, and I didn't like them. However, I did manage to learn thing or two from them.

I like it, might save some kids 40k in culinary school tuition!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

This post is a little late, but did anyone catch it this week? I was thrilled when Jeff walked off. Knew he wouldn't cut it. I was dissapointed that Andrew didn't get the ax, but either Ramsey sees something in him, or he is playing to the audience, leaving this loud-mouthed, obnoxious kid on.

For those of you who dislike Ramsey, check out episodes of Ramsey's Kitchen Nighmares. It's a British show that can be seen on the BBC America channel. In it he spends a week consulting in a restaurant that is about to go under. Sure, he still can be an ***, but you also see his passionate, and compassionate sides. You really get a sense that this guy really knows what he's doing. And he knows how to get the best out of people, or send them on their way.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Haven't seen it. Won't see it.

Looks like another variation of "How to abuse and humiliate people for fun and profit on TV". 

It sickens me. 

Phil.


----------



## chefmarco (Jun 26, 2005)

i love hells kitchen 
i think gordon is a excellent chef and teacher 

remember not everyone can do what we do for a living and gordon is weeding them out and dont think for a minute that whomever wins isnt going to be someone that doesnt have any culinary experience my money is on michael to win 

but if there is no discipline in the kitchen a **** breaks lose and i think gordon is teaching them that now 
some of the swears are for tv others are used to get his point across we have all worked for a chef that was like gordon and in the end we end up respecting them because of what we learned from them 

on a side note if a person has a commitment to become a cook/chef with alot of hard work and discipline that person can achieve there goal 
i have trained dishwashers into first cooks and these people are far more deticated


----------



## fuil moinn (Dec 3, 2004)

It was shown on Food Network Canada too. I couldn't believe he actually ate that rotten oyster one of the chef's served him.


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

I watched the first 45 minutes, that was enough. Boring and predictible.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

The chef I work for worked with him at La Gavroche; word is Ramsey is indeed an a**, albeit a talented one.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I'd work for a very talented a** over a really nice moron any day!!!


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

i'd like to give him a swift kick in the ***. tiresome nut.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

the finale is next week, down to mike and ralph, 2 of the professionals. next week they must design their own restaurant and the other booted team-mates come back as staff. should be interesting to see what they come up with.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

anyone planning to watch the last show? I have really been amused by this show. Personally would'nt give a cook a job running a rest.
It make me smile to see a chef that hasn't matured into the industry. It's been proven that this old, sharp stick in the eye routine, doesn't work as well as a mature approach. It's been a great tool for our associates though. I've recommended they watch this just to see what you may encounter in the field. Most of their comments were, that can't be the norm. I just smile and tell them I used to be one of these before I grew up.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

It's being recorded so that I can watch it tomorrow night, so nobody spoil it for me!!!!    I have followed this show from beginning to end. I can't wait to see the final episode! I have loved the show, and am waiting to hear about auditions for the next one!!!  I think I could handle anything Ramsey would throw at me.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Well that was fun


----------



## chefmikesworld (Nov 17, 2002)

I watched as much as I could of the programs depending on my work schedule...

I really got off on it, I think that he is a passionate culinarian that is not going to sacrifice his ethics for any person or any reason. This I respect.

As stated previously, many of us have been active participants in kitchens such as these, myself very much included. I had worked under a psycho chef that now is my best friend even though thousands of miles and fifteen years apart. Chef Roy never comprimised his ethics, pushed me to the limit (which at one point included me throwing a saute pan at him and missing his face by inches) but he pushed me to the limit and I became a better culinarian in the long run.

Due to his management style, I have grown to become the kinder and gentler chef than my mentor, two different worlds, two different chefs.

As far as the reality of the show....hmmmm....

No gloves, no visible sanitation practices (e.g. Andrew running his hand through his hair and then pulling out and plating halibut)

Sous' that had nothing to do but wake up contestants.

Chef not touching any food other than plating.

The list could go on, as could anyone that was a professional that stepped into my kitchen.Did I enjoy the show and the outcome? Most definitely, I even found it truly motivating, but understanding what is reality and what is entertainment are two different perspectives.

I most definitely was entertained. And as far as Chef Roy goes, he refused to watch it. He told me the other evening that he saw some of the commercials and it reminded him too much of someone he knew... :chef: 

LMAO,
Cheffy


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Shoot! Piece o' cake!!!  I wouldn't mind being on the show just to show the Chef how not to get rattled!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I can't believe the winner took an apprenticeship over having the restaurant. Boy was that kid set up. This guy only wishes he had the respect he thinks he has in the industry. The guy's a throw-back joke. I wanted big Jimmy to back hand him, just once. Such a poor representation of the industry!
You can't possibly respect your food if you can't respect people


----------



## pierre (May 11, 2005)

i too was surprised the way it ended, with the apprentiseship. so what happened to the restaurant that the winner was going to win? that part was a let down because it think it wasn't as adhoc as it seemed. i'm guessing that FOX never intended on giving a restaurant to anyone. plus, now Gordon has another talented chef in his charge to help continue his reputation as a great chef. Hire great talent and let them make you look good. I just hope we hear more from the winner" in the future and he doesn't get trampled up in Gordon's cult of personality.

none the less, congrat to "the winner". he deserved it, hands down. i only wish he was given his own restaurant so i could go down to LA and sample his food.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

i don't think i'd want to work with mike, the trick with the crab was pretty cheap and it was the 2nd time he'd pulled a stunt like that. he may be creative, but to me that isn't playing well with others.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I think Ralph and Ed showed their true colors when the hung that housewife out to dry. I can drive down my street and find 10 wannabe chefs who would never let the customer suffer to advance themselves. oh, forgot, it's TV


----------



## pierre (May 11, 2005)

from a competition point of view, the idea is to WIN! pointing out the weaknesses of his oposition was a brilliant. if he had gotten busted it would have come back to bite him in the *****. 

from a team player point of view, he always worked well with the team he was cooking with and was willing to help the others in addition to tending his own station.


----------



## ara gureghian (Nov 22, 2004)

I only get one channel at home... obviously do not watch TV but when a friend called me to watch it I did... and... it is a disgrace!!! 
All staged... the contestants had no business on that show and Ramsey, well, I would be ashamed to lend my name to this kind of garbage... maybe the $'s motivated him... most likely...
I have been since Culinary School behind stoves for 39 years now... fortunetly my Schooling was in Switzerland and I end up being very calm, organized and always ahead of the game... I get phone calls all the time of others wanting to work with me... That is just a horrible show... what a pity!
Be well...
Ara


----------

